# i dont want big fish!!



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

i am in the middle of putting together a 150g tank....and i will need to populate it.

but my main concern is fish size and the fact that many can become quite big....i personally feel uncomfortable about seeing a large fish in a relatively small enclosure....and i would hate to have to dispose of a large fish.

so all the fish i put in would have to be maxing out at say 20cm/8 inches or less ...

so is there a mix of smaller fish suitable for a rock malawi type enviroment that somebody could reccomend ..just to give me a way into this ...thanks.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Most Malawi cichlids don't get any larger than 8 inches, so the choices are quite good.

It will all depend on what is available to you in your area. Take a look through the profile section and see what interests you.

Kim


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

yeah...i was looking at the seemingly well trodden path which is the yellow lab plus demasconi ...which looks great if its a tried and tested forumla...i dont want to experiment too much!!

but i am in cebu in the phillipines ....and for freshwater my choice of outlets is not huge..

if anyone knows of any well stocked suppliers of these fish in cebu please let me know...

or does anyone know if its ok to buy in hong kong and bring to cebu....

my guess is no but im not sure??

ps ..just hit on the species wizard of this forum so that was what i was looking for......really good....if i can find any of them here.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

zazz said:


> yeah...i was looking at the seemingly well trodden path which is the yellow lab plus demasconi ...which looks great if its a tried and tested forumla...i dont want to experiment too much!!


 This is not a tried and true formula. Ps. demasoni are highly aggressive and there a plent of failures out there even when they follow stocking recommendations. However, having a large tank often mitigates many aggression issues.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Check out the "cookie cutter" it will give you good ideas for stocking (maybe that's what you ment by wizard)....http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... er_75g.php. I don't know how to post clickable links but if that link doesn't work, click on Library here in the group then it's under "Quick Referances". 75g. is the largest it gives recommendations for but that would work and you could probably add a couple more species too. Hope this helps. Good luck. Oh, be sure to cycle the tank :thumb: . Would love to see pics when it's done.

Another thought... find out what fish is available to you then ask here if they are compatible before buying them. There isn't a good selection of cichlids where I live either  .


----------

